# Value of Nakamichi PA-7 power amp?



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

i have a Nakamichi PA-7 power amp and i'm trying to find out the value so i can sell it.
its in great condition, its only missing the plastic cap for the power button
i also have the CA-7A pre-amp that goes with it and the ST-7 tuner.
does anyone know the value of these components?
i have seen the PA-7 go from 800-1200$
but all those sales were 2006 and 2007
so not sure how much its worth today


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

A quick look at AudioGon shows asking prices of PA-7s for around $700-$725 and the ST-7 around $175-$200. I don't know the condition of the items for sale but AudioGon members rate their equipment very conservatively. A'Gon also has a Bluebook section but you must buy a subscription to gain access.

eBay is another place you could check - especially the completed auctions. A quick review showed a mint CA-7A preamp sold for $525.

If I was in the market I would tender an offer to you. I love old Nak stuff.


----------

